# Food getting stuck... help????



## CEH138 (Nov 2, 2010)

So, just to refresh, I am hypo and on synthroid and feeling a bit better BUT I've noticed a strange feeling in my throat and it feels like food is stuck. Mainly, bread, rice, nuts, lettuce, meat. I can swallow and swallow and it never goes away. Is this to be expected or do I need to say something to my doc? It is just bothersome more than painful. 
any and all help/advice is greatly appreciated.
Celia


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CEH138 said:


> So, just to refresh, I am hypo and on synthroid and feeling a bit better BUT I've noticed a strange feeling in my throat and it feels like food is stuck. Mainly, bread, rice, nuts, lettuce, meat. I can swallow and swallow and it never goes away. Is this to be expected or do I need to say something to my doc? It is just bothersome more than painful.
> any and all help/advice is greatly appreciated.
> Celia


Celia; hi there!! Are you saying that this is also painful but not as bothersome as the stuck feeling?

Have you had a RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?)

Pain is never a good thing and I think that you should be checked for malignancy plus apparently this is a recent happening which could indicate the thryoid is growing.

Here is some info.

http://www.endocrineweb.com/conditions/thyroid/thyroid-goiter

I really really think you should call your doctor about this. Furthermore, if your current doc does not seem concerned, I recommend that you find one that is.

Let us all know; okay? I am worried for this.


----------



## CEH138 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for the reply.. nope, no pain, just it feels like food is stuck. It happened out of the blue and at times is better than others. I can breathe fine and it doesn't appear to be swollen in the general thyroid region (I mean, that doesn't look any different)
I have my f/u appt first week of January. I think I will call and just mention it. I have not had the uptake scan.
What would make my thyroid grow? malignancy I guess? This is all so strange and new to me. 
I do appreciate any and all advice. I will check out the link you posted, too.
thanks!
Celia


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CEH138 said:


> Thanks so much for the reply.. nope, no pain, just it feels like food is stuck. It happened out of the blue and at times is better than others. I can breathe fine and it doesn't appear to be swollen in the general thyroid region (I mean, that doesn't look any different)
> I have my f/u appt first week of January. I think I will call and just mention it. I have not had the uptake scan.
> What would make my thyroid grow? malignancy I guess? This is all so strange and new to me.
> I do appreciate any and all advice. I will check out the link you posted, too.
> ...


Yes; malignancy would do that. Especially if you are already on Synthroid and that has not decreased your goiter.

And do know this; the thyroid will take the route of least resistance. It will grow inward. This is called ectopic. You see? So please call. They may have a cancellation and will get you in sooner. My humble opinion is that by all means you need a RAIU.


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

Celia, I have that "something is there" feeling when I'm leaning toward hypo. I know several people that have thyroid disease, and one of them experiences the same thing. When she was hypo, she felt like something was pressing in the thyroid area, but when her meds were adjusted, the feeling went away.

You should mention it to your doc, but try not to worry. This feeling can be caused by more than one thing.

Renee


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Many people who are anxious get that same feeling.


----------



## CEH138 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for the replies. Maybe it is anxiety.. it definitely is in the vicinity of my thyroid and it did seem to start out of the blue a couple of weeks ago.
There is an awful lot going on right now with the holidays and all. I am just going to keep an eye on it and definitely mention it to my doc in January. I hope he takes me seriously and not blow it off like it's nothing. I do need to get it checked out.
Merry Christmas to you and yours!!
Celia


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

CEH138 said:


> Thanks so much for the replies. Maybe it is anxiety.. it definitely is in the vicinity of my thyroid and it did seem to start out of the blue a couple of weeks ago.
> There is an awful lot going on right now with the holidays and all. I am just going to keep an eye on it and definitely mention it to my doc in January. I hope he takes me seriously and not blow it off like it's nothing. I do need to get it checked out.
> Merry Christmas to you and yours!!
> Celia


Hello! Seems to me that your thyroid is enlarged (goiter) sometime you may not know just how big it actually is because, like Andros stated above, it can grow inward, which is probably that 'feeling' in your throat. Mine was pressing on my windpipe, so I would at times, feel 'strangled'. It is hard to tell from the outside of the neck, although it is usually pretty noticable there too, but if it grows over time, like gaining weight, you don't realize the extent until it is not there anymore.
Mine grew big time and there was no cancer at all, only a couple tiny nodules, I had Hashi's. 
Definitely push with your doc for resolution on this, or find another doc rigjt away, it is not something to be blown off...
Merry Christmas to you too!!!
:hugs:


----------



## CEH138 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks so much.. it is worse today.. almost to the point where I feel nauseated... does that make sense at all? just a very full feeling in my throat. I will call my doc to give him a "heads up" and see if I need to come in before my January appt.
Thanks again, I really appreciate all of the helpful advice.
Celia


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CEH138 said:


> Thanks so much.. it is worse today.. almost to the point where I feel nauseated... does that make sense at all? just a very full feeling in my throat. I will call my doc to give him a "heads up" and see if I need to come in before my January appt.
> Thanks again, I really appreciate all of the helpful advice.
> Celia


Yes; I think you need to call. Something does not sound right about this. It truly sounds like your thyroid gland is rebelling here.

Please let us know when you know; we are all concerned for you.


----------



## CEH138 (Nov 2, 2010)

So I had my January appt.. explained the choking feeling in detail. I was looked at like I had two heads by my dr but an ultrasound was ordered. They called a few days ago, normal.. completely normal.. no nodules, no enlargement. I am relieved, I know you all know the feeling. Yeah but boo too! I still have the feeling. I feel as though I am being dismissed. I called the office back two days ago and still have not heard anything. I know this is NOT in my head. It is real, it is actual and it happens 24/7. It is driving me CRAZY!!! 
I don't know what it is, I feel defeated and helpless.
The good news is that my current tsh is 1.62 (.40-5.00) and my freet4 is 1.27 (.70-2.00)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CEH138 said:


> So I had my January appt.. explained the choking feeling in detail. I was looked at like I had two heads by my dr but an ultrasound was ordered. They called a few days ago, normal.. completely normal.. no nodules, no enlargement. I am relieved, I know you all know the feeling. Yeah but boo too! I still have the feeling. I feel as though I am being dismissed. I called the office back two days ago and still have not heard anything. I know this is NOT in my head. It is real, it is actual and it happens 24/7. It is driving me CRAZY!!!
> I don't know what it is, I feel defeated and helpless.
> The good news is that my current tsh is 1.62 (.40-5.00) and my freet4 is 1.27 (.70-2.00)


I humbly suggest you see an ENT. I hate this for you and I know this is real. Something is not right.

Just guessing here but you could have a hematoma, a herniated area, scar tissue.........................you see?

Sonogram results are highly dependent upon the correct use of that technology and "experience" of the person who is interpreting the results. Mucho room for error.

Best pursue this. Let us know. I am concerned.


----------



## CEH138 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you SOOOOO much for your response. I just feel like giving up about this and living with it. I just knew the US would show what I was feeling but alas, it didn't and I know that my dr thinks this is in my head. It so is not in my head but I don't know what else to do. 
It's almost like I want to push for more tests because I know it's not right yet I can't take the embarrassment of another test saying "nope, it's not that.
I read where a lump like this could be from GERD but wouldn't I have heartburn also? I only had heartburn a few times, a few years ago when I was pregnant. I can't believe that this could be GERD and that be my only symptom. 
Sorry to ramble, I just feel hopeless today.
Celia


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CEH138 said:


> Thank you SOOOOO much for your response. I just feel like giving up about this and living with it. I just knew the US would show what I was feeling but alas, it didn't and I know that my dr thinks this is in my head. It so is not in my head but I don't know what else to do.
> It's almost like I want to push for more tests because I know it's not right yet I can't take the embarrassment of another test saying "nope, it's not that.
> I read where a lump like this could be from GERD but wouldn't I have heartburn also? I only had heartburn a few times, a few years ago when I was pregnant. I can't believe that this could be GERD and that be my only symptom.
> Sorry to ramble, I just feel hopeless today.
> Celia


Celia; I can tell you are not making this up. Hey; we have plenty of experience here after the majority of us have been told by various doctors that the thyroid is fine. We need antidepressants. Yeah!! Hubba hubba! Drug the little woman up to shut her up.

Yikes! I have plenty to say but I better stop there.

I am "validating" you big time. I am in your corner. ENT can sort through this and I hope you don't have GERD. But, we do "know" that something is askew.

Always always listen to your body. Don't let anyone dismiss you. We all have an "inner doctor" and we must listen.

I won't hug you around the throat but here is a hug for you,


----------



## eorhythm (Jan 3, 2011)

CEH138 said:


> I've noticed a strange feeling in my throat and it feels like food is stuck. Mainly, bread, rice, nuts, lettuce, meat. I can swallow and swallow and it never goes away.


I've had this for years, even well before I was diagnosed. Pills are absolutely the worst, and lately it's been a struggle. I'm not personally worried about cancer, since I've heard this is really common with hypothyroidism, but it's good to rule everything out.

As far as I can tell, it goes away. I just ride it out and wait. Sometimes the sensation is much worse because lymph nodes are reacting and swelling, as well, which is a real treat in itself. And yes, I know exactly what you mean that it causes you nausea occasionally.


----------



## CEH138 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for the reply. I swear, it makes me feel better to just have other people say "yep, I know the feeling"... when a medical doctor looks at you like "huh?" it can feel so degrading. Empathy is a beautiful thing.
Thanks so much for all of the help on this one.
Celia


----------



## eorhythm (Jan 3, 2011)

If it's more consolation, I'm having a hell of a time with it today. I thought I was going to choke on a couple pills because they just lodged right above my thyroid. Quite frankly, it's a real pain in the ass, hahah.  Like I said, I've had it for years, starting in 2005 or so.


----------



## CEH138 (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry you had a tough time with your pills yesterday. I notice mine feels much better in the am and as the day goes on, that choking/stuck sensation is much worse. Before all of this mess with the thyroid, I have gotten pills stuck before... it's a TERRIBLE feeling and can really ruin your whole day!! 
Hope it's better today!!
Celia


----------

